# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  SQL Server 2005 Installation Issue

## Owais

Hi Guys,

I installed the SQL server 2005 successfully; however i don't see the management Studio and the client tools. I have already tried installing the SQL server 2005 client tools again but it says these tools already exist however i don't see them.

Any help in this regard would be helpful.

----------


## Owais

When I tried to install the Client Component --> Management tools (i.e. SQL server configuration manager, SQL server management studio, SQL profiler, and replication monitor) 
I got the folowing error message. 

Existing Components:
Components have been found on the machine. 
Select upgrade options below.

The following components that you choose to install are alreadt installed on the machine. 

I am not sure what to do?

----------


## rmiao

Did you see them in microsoft sql server 2005 folder? Search sqlwb.exe on server's disks.

----------


## Owais

Thanks rmiao I actually uninstalled the SQL server 2005 and then installed it again. Sorry I did it before looking at your post on databasejournal. Although the problem is resolved but I am still interested in knowing how to solve the problem without uninstalling the SQL server 2005.

Now I see the sqlwb.exe file located in Microssoft SQL server folder. The path of the file is C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Tools\Binn\VSShell\Common7\IDE\  
This is perfectly fine as I have choosen C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\.. path for 2005 instance.

However surprisingly I also found some files for SQL server 2000 instance under the same path C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server but during setup I actually chose C:\Program Files\SQL Server 2000\.. path for the 2000 instance. All the data and log files for 2000 instance are under C:\Program Files\SQL Server 2000\..

Just wondering how come the files for two different instance use the shared folder. I am a new SQL server DBA and any help in this regard would be helpful.

----------


## Owais

Also I was wondering if someone can tell me the distribution of files in folders too. Also how does it work if we have two instances of SQL server. Can we separate the files of two instances in two different folders.

----------


## rmiao

You can specify program file location and data file location during sql installation, but it still put some common files in C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\.

----------

